# damn yankees



## Captain Morgan (Sep 21, 2010)

so my yankee ass boss's wife goes to Michigan or some other region of hell
and comes back with jars of spoon fruit, which they bequest upon me a jar.
Freaking stuff is like heroin, so I go on line to order a case, where upon
I discover it's just as expensive.

10 bucks a jar for a little jar, plus delivery.  Anyone ever made any at home?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll bet Wittdog has made it. How about the company name?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 21, 2010)

http://greekfood.about.com/od/dessertsp ... yssino.htm

Is the spoon fruit you had the same as the link above??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 21, 2010)

it's called American Spoon


http://americanspoon.com/


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 21, 2010)

Cripes.... It's frickin jelly. Make it yourself! :roll:


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 21, 2010)

They sell that same stuff down here at craft shows and charge out the azz for it. By you the Ball's canning book and make your own.

I have put up 30 jars of jalapenos and okra that is as good as the rest of them and it was so easy a cave man could do it. And don't worry about all that 'equipment' they tell you to buy either. Improvise. Bottom line, the stuff is hot and you don't need a fancy jar grabber.

Just fiddle with the recipes and make it your own.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 21, 2010)

The recipe that Helen posted looks like a keeper!


----------



## Goober (Sep 21, 2010)

Well it actually aint jelly since it got wrote right on the jar its Preserves. Which them who dont watch Martha Stewart would never know the difference. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 22, 2010)

it's not jelly, and similar to preserves but it's basically all fruit
sweetened only with concentrated fruit juices with some
lemon juice in there....you actually spoon out whole
berries....it's waaaay better than jelly...but not 9 dollars
a jar better!  It's the kind of thing you want to have but
don't want to pay for, and with Christmas just around the corner,
if you guys were wondering what to get me....


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> it's not jelly, and similar to preserves but it's basically all fruit
> sweetened only with concentrated fruit juices with some
> lemon juice in there....you actually spoon out whole
> berries....it's waaaay better than jelly...but not 9 dollars
> ...


A how to book..
I'm with Ron make it yourself


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks Helen that might be a good weekend project


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 22, 2010)

WARNING. Jim, canning is addictive. Sure, It's a love of labor, but you can't buy that good stuff in any store. We just did plum jam last weekend. Take a look here. 
http://www.freshpreserving.com/
Or just go to your local Library and check out the Ball canning book.

Pigs


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 22, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks Helen that might be a good weekend project



Is it the same as what you had? 

I've been trying to figure that out.  I'd never heard of spoon fruit before.  That recipe posted is for something I grew up on.  It's not a jam, jelly, preserve, etc.  It's sour cherries in a very sugary sweet syrup.   You serve it in a small dish, eat with a spoon, and a side of water.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 22, 2010)

I believe so, although I'm gonna put it on a biscuit or bread, but
I just took a spoonful to see if it was any good.  It dang sure was.
I got blueberry cherry mix, and it's like a spoonful of sweet, tart
fruit in a very thick preserve.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 22, 2010)

Spoon fruit can be made from any fruit. You just have to let it cook down before adding pectin. It's easy, and you can use and mix what ever you want fruit wise. Just don't go over board with sugar. That stuff will put a little kid into warp speed in no time. 
Take a look here about pectin. 
http://www.pickyourown.org/pectin.htm
We love canning everything. When the snow blows up to our bung hole, just grab a jar of what ever you want off the shelf. Squash is next for the deep freezer. Old School Rules!  

Pigs


----------

